# Vinter's Harvest Purees



## wvbrewer (Jan 27, 2011)

I seen someone was asking about Oregon fruit purees. I was wondering if anyone has used Vinter's Harvest fruit purees. My wife saw these at the lhbs and we got a peach can. It says it will make 3 gallons of full bodied or 5 gallons of a lighter wine. I also got the yeast they said to use in the directions the CY17 by them as well. I will be making it sometime soon.


----------



## CoachPieps (Jan 28, 2011)

These are good, but I would only make it 3 gallons and then find some peach juice to back sweeten with......


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2011)

I would say it more or less depends on which ones you get. there are some that are really good IMO and ones very weak. Like said above do not follow the 5 gallon recipe unless you like very thin wine!!! Also do not follow the amount of sugar that it states either or youll have a very high starting sg. If it states 11 lbs of sugar start with like 7, check with hydrometer and adjust up. I usually ended up with using like 8 lbs myself to get a starting sg of around 1.085. I think the Black Currant is by far the best but let it be known there is no fruit in this one so you wont need a fermenting bag if you use them. Most have fruit in them. The cherry one is loaded with pits.


----------



## loumik (Jan 30, 2011)

*Loumik*

I ordered a can of Oregon Fruit Puree (Blue Berry) from Midwest and received a can of Vintner's Harvest instead. The Oregon Fruit Puree comes in a 4lb can and is supposed to make 1 gal. of wine. The Vintner's Harvest is only 3lbs and did not have any instructions with it. If the Vintner's Harvest is a suitable substitute then it will require one can for each gallon of wine. I tried to email the Vintner's Hrvest people but could not get any response from them at the address they provided on the can.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2011)

Ooops, I was reffering to Vintners Harvest wine BASE not Puree.


----------



## SBWs (Jan 30, 2011)

loumik 

I got to say I don't know what you got from Midwest, but all the Vintners Harvest cans I've ever seen are 96 oz (6 lbs) and have the recipe for 3 gal and 5 gal batches on the side of the can. All the Oregon Fruit Puree are 49 oz (3 lbs 1 oz) and are for 1 gal batches. Go to this link for the recipes http://www.finevinewines.com/t-recipes.aspx There are no 3 lb cans of Vintners Harvest on Midwest's web site, I'd give them a call and find out what they sent you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys, 

We we talking about following the 3 gallon recipie anyways. I will go ahead and get a fermenting bag just incase. We will pick one up when we go to the LHBS and get a couple of 3 Gallon better bottles for the batch. We got a couple of bottles of Peach from a local winery near Gettysburg over the weekend to hold us over till we can get it started. I have never used a product like this before so I hope it will turn out good.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## deboard (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm really happy with the way my black currant made from a can of this turned out. I've also had an elderberry made from Vintner's harvest, and it turned out really good too.


----------



## SBWs (Feb 1, 2011)

I learned something new, Vintners Harvest has a puree. From what I can tell they have a few different flavors, sweet cherry and red raspberry.


----------



## wvbrewer (Feb 1, 2011)

I have not used any canned fruit products before, so I hope they will turn out good.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2011)

Huh, Ive never seen this either.


----------



## loumik (Feb 14, 2011)

*Loumik*

I talked to Midwest several days ago about the Vintners Harvest Blueberry Puree they sent me. It seems that the Oregon Fruit Puree and Vintners Harvest are the same thing. Vintners Harvest labels will be used for wine making and the Oregon Fruit Puree labels for cooking and baking. Apparently this changeing of labels has caused alot of confusion for Midwest customers. Hope this helps clear thingsup a bit.

LOUMIK


----------



## wvbrewer (Feb 14, 2011)

Well that is interesting. The same product sold for two different reasons. My LHBS says that the Vinters Harvest is a higher quality product marketed as premium. Well anyways a long as they turn out good that is all that matters.


----------



## cfmiller (Mar 11, 2013)

The smaller cans are used primarily for beer making, so if you never go that way in your lhbs, you may miss them.


----------



## UBB (Mar 12, 2013)

I've used the big cans of both Strawberry and Peach. I wasn't impressed with the final product of either (couldn't have been the wine maker could it??)


----------



## wineon4 (Mar 12, 2013)

I use both cans often. Have made the Cherry, Black Current, Strawberry, Blackberry and Marion Berry. Have used the wine base and the puree. I use 2 cans of base and 1 can of puree in 5 gallon and have had great wines. I have a Marion berry and a raspberry in the primary now. Follow Wade's advice and cut the sugar, I use 8 lb for 5 gallon.

Try 2 cans of Cherry base and 1 can of Cherry puree then follow the 5 gallon instructions limiting the sugar.
Add 3 lindts 90% cocoa bars into the primary broken into small pieces
Transfer into secondary at 1.02 along with the chocolate 
Leave until <.0994 or less then rack
After a week at <.0994 or less stabilize for another week
Backsweeten with some cherry juice and sugar to taste and allow to clear, use fining agents if you like, I use Bentonit

Makes a great Cherry/chocolate


----------

